

Why the SAT Isn’t a ‘Student Affluence Test’ - larrys
http://www.wsj.com/articles/charles-murray-why-the-sat-isnt-a-student-affluence-test-1427238664

======
larrys
If you hit the paywall simply google "Why the SAT Isn’t a ‘Student Affluence
Test’"

